# Rapid Wien vs Anorthosis Famagusta (0-3 Ag.)



## CasinoMaister (Aug 6, 2008)

Rapid Wien VS Anorthosis Famagusta 1.55 3.5 5.5 

Rapid Wien ?
Can they do the miracle, accoring to my friends they can. 
The odds for Rapid to qualify are even more hotter.
I dont doubt that they will win, but 
a qualify will be hard


----------

